# Mighty Duck Gripping Fist.... Fist Grip Demo Vid



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I put a link to TobseB's "How to Fist grip" vid in the description on the actual video page






Hope you enjoy, and thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang man! Nice vid, Duck. I enjoyed watching. You know with my pouch hand so damaged I really need to use that grip... but every time I go out to butterfly stretch, I lose my coordination and wind up hitting my fork hand and hurting it pretty bad. I don't wanna wind up with TWO bad hands along with my shrunken brain.
Thanks for posting, I like your videos.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome job on the car!! Wooo hoooo!!
- Tobias is a stout young lad, pulling triple layer if I'm not mistaken...no wonder he made a helmet


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Love your videos!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

How much RAM does it have?









Thats an interesting grip!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

cool Vid! you are a good Fistgrip shooter! the car shot was very good! i saw there a few other things around the car that you can also use as a target








Just imagine how it is with 20mm and triple layer.

This video reminded me that I have long time made no fistgrip video it´s always fun to made one


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

glass breakage ! awesome ! i like in the first shots , with the camera position, how you could see the ammo fly from pouch to target . keep up the vids . its much appreciated .


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice shooting mate wow the power on that car keep up the good work i enjoy watching


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

First I would like to say, thanks for the comments. It was exciting to do, and I know it is only the tip of the iceburg on what could have been done, Its a whole lot different than plinking around (even at 30m), and proves the possibilites are endless. That's why I love this sport/hobby.



Dayhiker said:


> cool Vid! you are a good Fistgrip shooter! the car shot was very good! i saw there a few other things around the car that you can also use as a target
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tobse, Yeah I wanted to shoot up some more, but the owner was just a bit worried (despite how cool it was







).
I have to say I am afraid of this, not because of the power, but the addiction. I didn't expect it to be so exciting







I want to do more







.... We'll see, if I have time between my standard shooting sessions, I will try to break some more stuff









LGD


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Great vid.


----------

